# Huntington Library (Southern California)



## Honu (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I took my new Sigma 10-20mm out for a test run at the Huntington Library today. This was my first time with a wide-angle lens. All of the indoor pics are hand-held and no flash is allowed inside the museum areas, so they are not as sharp as I would have liked.

C&C is welcome and needed, thanks for looking!

1





2




3




4






5






6


----------



## Honu (Mar 24, 2009)

Bump for visibility - thanks for looking!


----------

